# iMac G4 Tournesol - supprimer les rayures autour de l'écran



## ZeRosbif23 (30 Mars 2022)

Bonjour tout le monde! Je viens de commencer la remise à neuf complète sur deux iMac G4 à 1,25 GHz, un 17" et un 20". 
Je souhaite supprimer les rayures légères du plastique entourant l'écran de l'un de ces iMac. Toutes les suggestions sur la meilleure façon d'effectuer cela, en particulier de la part de ceux qui ont réussi, seraient les bienvenues.
Merci par avance.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Avril 2022)

Si c'est sur la partie transparente, laisse tomber, tu ne pourrais qu'aggraver la situation, là dessus, même la plus fine des pâtes à lustrer laisserait plus de traces qu'elle n'en effacerait !


----------



## ZeRosbif23 (3 Avril 2022)

Merci Pascal pour ta réponse. En tout cas j'ai maintenant terminé la remise à neuf du 20" avec un SSD, 2Go Ram et Sorbet Leopard 10.5.9. Ce qui a complêtement changé les performances, notamment l'utilisation d'internet. 
Quel plaisir ces iMac G4 peuvent encore procurer!


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Avril 2022)

Je n'en ai plus (j'en ai eu deux, deux "quinze pouces", un à 700 Mhz, et un "USB2" à 1 Ghz, j'aimais bien. Je serais assez tenté de tester Sorbet Leopard sur mon iBook 14 pouces (G4 à 1,42 Ghz avec 1,5 Go de Ram), faudrait que je recherche un lien, celui que j'avais trouvé ne fonctionnait pas.


----------



## ZeRosbif23 (3 Avril 2022)

Voici le lien HERE. Le dl #1 fonctionne bien si l'on suit le guide d'installation donné.
Notes de l'auteur/configuration requise:

*Use of flash-based storage is suggested*
PowerPC G4 processor or better
512 MB SDRAM or better
20 GB Apple Partition Map-formatted partition or larger
Core Image-supported video card is strongly recommended


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2022)

ZeRosbif23 a dit:


> Voici le lien HERE. Le dl #1 fonctionne bien si l'on suit le guide d'installation donné.
> Notes de l'auteur/configuration requise:
> 
> *Use of flash-based storage is suggested*
> ...


Alors, il y a un truc qui m'échappe : tous les liens de cette page ne me donnent que des fichiers de quelques dizaines d'octets avec l'extension MD5, dont je ne vois pas quoi faire. J'ai fini par le télécharger ici, mais l'image disque, que j'ai transféré sur une partition d'un disque Firewire via CCC, ne contient pas d'installer, juste un système installé, or, ce que je voudrais, c'est mettre à jour un 10.5.8, pas faire une clean Install.


----------



## gpbonneau (4 Avril 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors, il y a un truc qui m'échappe : tous les liens de cette page ne me donnent que des fichiers de quelques dizaines d'octets avec l'extension MD5, dont je ne vois pas quoi faire. J'ai fini par le télécharger ici, mais l'image disque, que j'ai transféré sur une partition d'un disque Firewire via CCC, ne contient pas d'installer, juste un système installé, or, ce que je voudrais, c'est mettre à jour un 10.5.8, pas faire une clean Install.


Il n'y a pas d'installer pour Sorbet, c'est un sytème déjà prêt qu'il faut restaurer sur une partition. C'est un choix de l'auteur... je pense que préparer un installer est autrement plus compliqué ;-)
Les liens à cliquer sont au dessus de l'empreinte MD5, sur différents serveurs (en vert).


----------



## ZeRosbif23 (4 Avril 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Alors, il y a un truc qui m'échappe : tous les liens de cette page ne me donnent que des fichiers de quelques dizaines d'octets avec l'extension MD5, dont je ne vois pas quoi faire. J'ai fini par le télécharger ici, mais l'image disque, que j'ai transféré sur une partition d'un disque Firewire via CCC, ne contient pas d'installer, juste un système installé, or, ce que je voudrais, c'est mettre à jour un 10.5.8, pas faire une clean Install.


Ces deux fichiers zip Sorbet_Leopard_R14 font 3,96Go donc sont corrects. Comme indiqué dans le Guide d'Installallion, à l'aide de Disk Utility, il faut créer une partition supplémentaire de 20 Go (ou plus) en utilisant le schéma de partitionnement _Apple Partition Map_, formaté en _Mac OS Extended (Journaled)._
i) Lors de la décompression du fichier zip, *ne cliquez pas sur le fichier dmg *car il n'y a pas d'installateur (comme indiqué par gpbonneau).
ii) Sélectionnez la partition préparée dans la barre latérale de l'Utilitaire de disque, puis accédez à l'onglet _Restaurer_ 

iii) Faites glisser et déposez Sorbet Leopard.dmg dans la zone horizontale _Source_.
iv) Faites glisser et déposez la nouvelle partition de son emplacement sur la barre latérale dans la zone horizontale _Destination_.
v) Appuyez sur le bouton _Restaurer_ situé dans le coin inférieur droit de la zone _Destination_.
vi) Si Utilitaire de disque présente une erreur lors de la tentative d'installation de l'image disque, sélectionnez ou désélectionnez l'une des deux cases à cocher et réessayez.

Pour faciliter l'installation sur plusieurs portables PPC, j'ai préparé un installeur usb. Après avoir décompressé le fichier zip sur le bureau, j'ai glissé et déposé le fichier Sorbet Leopard.dmg directement sur une nouvelle clé USB de 10 Go. Ensuite, procédez comme ci-dessus à l'aide de l'utilitaire de disque.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Avril 2022)

Ok, donc on ne peut pas l'utiliser comme une mise à jour d'un 10.5.8 existant, seule une "clean Install" est possible. Bon, ça ne fait pas mon affaire, ça.


----------



## daffyb (4 Avril 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Si c'est sur la partie transparente, laisse tomber, tu ne pourrais qu'aggraver la situation, là dessus, même la plus fine des pâtes à lustrer laisserait plus de traces qu'elle n'en effacerait !


Perso j'aurai fait ça au dentifrice. Mais je n'ai pas cette expérience sur cet iMac. Parcontre, ça marche sur beaucoup de chose


----------



## ZeRosbif23 (5 Avril 2022)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ok, donc on ne peut pas l'utiliser comme une mise à jour d'un 10.5.8 existant, seule une "clean Install" est possible. Bon, ça ne fait pas mon affaire, ça.


Je l'ai installé sur une seconde partition (20Go) comme alternative à OS Leopard. Mais dès que j'ai réalisé à quel point il surpassait totalement Léopard, je n'ai utilisé que Sorbet Leopard. La différence est comme 'jour et nuit'.


----------



## ZeRosbif23 (5 Avril 2022)

daffyb a dit:


> Perso j'aurai fait ça au dentifrice. Mais je n'ai pas cette expérience sur cet iMac. Parcontre, ça marche sur beaucoup de chose


Avec ou sans chlorophylle......? 
Mais sérieusement je te remercie pour l'idée. Je vais peut-être l’essayer sur un 15" qui a connu des jours meilleurs.


----------

